# I figured out what B14's are missing



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
So after all the possible engine mods that are out there and interior mods, and exterior mods, it seems that the most basic of exterior mods, a front lip, is missing from the repetoire of parts for B14's. 
But stillen made one you say?
Yes, but for only one of the three possible front bumpers from our cars. The more common (I think) one which is the one without fog light holes has nothing to say for itself. I, for one, want a front lip since I can't afford, nor really want, an entire new bumper. 
I'll even take a fibreglass one, but I'm sure people want C/F.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

*Hmmmm. I figures out what Sethwas is missing.*

Hmmm,
Half a brain.

JK seth, but the front bumper you have (I also have) and I think its ugly, and no front lip can make it look good. Sorry


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I too agree. a lip can't help the non fog light bumpers. they body kit companies are at least smart enough not to bother making one for that bumper. just do a bumper swap if you don't like the body kits.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Here's what I was thinking. A lip costs as much as a sideskirt, and a new bumper costs like $400 (w/paint). Same for buying a promed and painted one with fog light holes, or a junk yard special. Its the paint thats the killer. Since they usually come black (or not) I can theoretically leave it on the car until I get it painted, or anyway its a cheap part and doesn't have to be exactly oclor matched, just use the OEM and so what if its faded, its a lip and after 10 minutes of driving will be crapped up anyway.
So, since this is a popular bumper due to its quantity I figured someone would make some cash by filling a hole. Most people buy for what they already own, not what they 'could' own.

Personally I like tsunami's front lip for the civic. The one with fangs.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here:









Artificial brightness and contrast added because it was a dark photo and making it photorealistic makes it hard to see. So now its 'artsy'.

Seth

P.S. I would love a 'touring' style front end. I'll try to find some cars with them on.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i thought about cutting out the center piece of that bumperto give it a wide mouth look but that looks good. 

put a wtb add in the classifieds for a diffrent stock front bumper


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.redshoes-archive.com/Pictures/info.cgi?ID=17
http://www.btccpages.com/photodisplay.php?gallery=cd/020810r1516_kn&picture=ym2
http://www.redshoes-archive.com/Pictures/info.cgi?ID=2

I want that audi...

Seriously, that last lip on the AUDI is perfect.

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i want all thosre cars


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

what were missing is an array of weight reducing carbon fiber parts, like hoods, fenders and trunk lids.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

but that is with reason, not many w/ our 1.6 liter engine are willing to dish out 500 dollars for a hood / fender / trunk etc being that our cars arent the strongest things in the world, there are more important things to do and IMO weight reduction should be the very LAST thing a car gets.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is a quick chop of a lip that could be molded on that would look dope... the fog lights would have to be drilled but they look good I think... sorry its not the best.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i dont like the red one and dont like the pic of the silver one. id say find a cheap 95-97 200sx front bumper and go from there.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

B14s are also missing a decent looking rear end to start with...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *B14s are also missing a decent looking rear end to start with...  *


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *Here is a quick chop of a lip that could be molded on that would look dope... the fog lights would have to be drilled but they look good I think... sorry its not the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks too much like a b15 front bumper


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

a c/f hood/fender/trunk would fit an SR20 as easily as it would fit a GA16. the fact is that we have no available c/f parts for b/14 bodies, and actualy, weight savings can improve your times a lot, especially on large pieces like fenders/trunk lid/hood.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *http://www.redshoes-archive.com/Pictures/info.cgi?ID=17
> http://www.btccpages.com/photodisplay.php?gallery=cd/020810r1516_kn&picture=ym2
> http://www.redshoes-archive.com/Pictures/info.cgi?ID=2
> 
> ...


That Audi in the third link is so pimp. I NEED one of those!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

here dude this is what u do. my sotck front bumper was broken. so i went to the nissan dealer adn bought one for $162 and then i went and bought stillen front lip (and sideskirts) and u have a nice stylish and clean looking b14. i have a pic of mine in my avatar.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *i have a pic of mine in my avatar. *


The avatar pic is too small to determine anything, do you have anything bigger? and maybe from an angle?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Uknow seth...wut U said about the Tsunami Civic lip...that can be done for a little extra $$$.

ALL U have to do is make sure wuteva lip U want is a little wider that yours and it can be cut to fit..

A friend of mine had a Civic rear bumper fitted on his G20 and it really didnt take that much more work for the shop...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh lord...

I really wanted a G20 when the came out. When the P11's came out and they jacked the price as sweet as it is I couldn't help but think that its an overpriced prettier sentra. But look at that ^^^ how can you not love that.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Oh lord...
> 
> I really wanted a G20 when the came out. When the P11's came out and they jacked the price as sweet as it is I couldn't help but think that its an overpriced prettier sentra. But look at that ^^^ how can you not love that.
> 
> Seth *


Yeah I guess in a way it can be considered a pricey Sentra...but IMO thats not a bad thing since my pricey Sentra will come with an SR20,leather,sun roof,fogs,and spoiler...


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

just get a jdm lucino bumper and call it a day.


Ben


----------

